# Lust, Caution



## AceHBK (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok I just gone done watching the uncut version of this movie and the only word that comes to mind is ............WOW.

I liked it and I see why Ang Lee won a lot of awards for this movie but then I can also see why this film had to be edited b/c of the mature content.

Anyone here see it and your thoughts on it?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 14, 2008)

You need to use quotations for titles. I was getting all excited and... Its a movie discussion.
Sean


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 14, 2008)

Touch Of Death said:


> You need to use quotations for titles. I was getting all excited and... Its a movie discussion.
> Sean


 
lol!


----------



## Big Don (Jan 14, 2008)

Touch Of Death said:


> You need to use quotations for titles. I was getting all excited and... Its a movie discussion.
> Sean


Shoot, I thought it was advice for life...


----------

